# Comment tester le port FireWire?



## alexander_lamb (14 Juin 2002)

Depuis peu, je n'arrive plus à lire mon LaCie 20giga externe sur mon iBook, alors que j'arrive très bien sur un iMac G4. La lumière verte s'allume, puis plus rien, rien dans le Finder! Même chose après un reboot!

Il est vrai que j'avais "planté" le disque avec CarbonCopyCloner, mais depuis, il est reformatté (sur le iMac).

Dans les profils hardware, je vois bien le FireWire, mais il me dit que rien n'est connecté!?!

Que faire?


----------



## LCT (14 Juin 2002)

Vérifiez que l'extension «LaCie FireWire Support» est activée.
Sinon, essayez de désactiver les extensions «Gestion de création», «USB Authoring Support» et «FireWire Authoring Support».


----------



## LCT (14 Juin 2002)

Heu, si vous êtes sous OS 10 je ne sais pas.


----------



## alexander_lamb (15 Juin 2002)

Euh... sorry, comme ancien de NeXT, j'avais oublié de préciser que je suis sous MacOSX 10.1.5

Alex


----------

